# Free Concrete Pipe for Reef



## davis_patrick82 (Jun 22, 2013)

Hello All-
We have 42" to 72" diameter leftovers on a construction site. 5 full pieces of 6' diameter and 8' long!!
Would love the opportunity to donate to someone with the ability to place offshore. Can load on your truck.
Approximately 100 tons available.

Of course- I'd love to help out with this in exchange for the deployment numbers.

Most of this is located in Panama City Beach.
I can text or email pics if interested.


----------

